# Some buck pics



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

..............................


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice lookin' deer!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing!! I need to get my camera's back out with some apples in the feeder for attraction along with the salt blocks that they have been visiting


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

nice bucks... just keeps reminding me i need to find hunting land


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

very nice, they always look so cool in velvet


----------



## Hunter1979 (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are really nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

